# Welcome new Co-moderator!



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Hello everyone, I would like to welcome Greg, a new co-moderator of the Culinary Students Forum. Later everybody!
Layjo.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Welcome Greg!

Tell us a little about yourself!

lynne


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

hey Greg,

Congrats...You always have great advice to share
cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Welcome Greg, we really appreciate you helping out.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations and welcome, Greg!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Welcome Greg!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Good news!!


----------

